

Rebuilding the Credit Crisis with Online Ads (and it’s gross) - drinkzima
http://blog.tartanlabs.com/post/21452347548/rebuilding-the-credit-crisis-online

======
garethsprice
Is "cookie pool" a widely known term in the ad targeting industry? Article
would benefit from an explanation of what that is. Guessing it's the people
who have a tracking cookie set, but how can those be subdivided like subprime
CDOs?

Also, "Internet Explorer [is an] amazing execution of creativity that people
actually want to view" is not a comparison that is going to win anyone in the
web industry over to your argument...

------
kylebrown
> _As a former analyst at an investment bank, I can say with 100% confidence
> that we have way too many people from the finance industry working in
> advertising right now. The flow of quants who were once seeking positive
> alphas that are now building agency trading desks..._

Very interesting that quants moved from finance to advertising, but not
surprising to me after I heard the term "click arbitrage" a while ago.

